
Ask HN: 100K, want to make a WISP. Profit, don't care - rootsudo
1. Fiber exists.
2. No knowledge of running a ISP.
3. I&#x27;m bored, I have savings and credit.
4. I don&#x27;t really care about monetization yet. 
5. There was some guy that made his own ISP for Rural America, I&#x27;ll find him.<p>Location: Manila, Philippines.<p>Internet: unreliable.<p>WISP: avoid all that nasty property issues.<p>Pipe dream, yeah.
======
pshapiro99
Probably first step is joining [http://www.wispa.org/](http://www.wispa.org/)
Then track down articles such as this one (that I wrote).
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/245094/when_your_isp_is_one_o...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/245094/when_your_isp_is_one_of_your_neighbors.html)
Keep in mind that Google's Project Loon might undercut whatever you're working
on.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Loon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Loon)
I recommend doing research on wireless community networks, too. Some
fascinating stuff happening in that arena -- in locations all over the world.
For follow up questions, contact me at @philshapiro (Twitter). I work as a
public librarian and answer questions for a living.

~~~
rootsudo
AFAIK project loon has been scraped.

